# What 3DS/Wii U games do you have?



## Llust (Sep 6, 2015)

i dont use my wii u as often anymore, so i sold most of my games -- but i kept super smash bros so my i can play with my siblings and use my amiibos when i have time. as for my 3ds, i still use games from my ds lite for the sake of reliving childhood memories. the games i have are acnl, legend of zelda: a link between worlds, a sht ton of pokemon games, persona q, and kingdom hearts, yoshi touch n go, and mario kart. i plan on buying more later, but i have a lot of studies/homework to deal with daily meaning i get at most, a day out of the week to do whatever i want


----------



## Juurii (Sep 6, 2015)

I actually really liked hyrule warriors. it's expensive but a lot of fun for a button mashing game. 
you should get story of seasons for your 3ds for something kind of light to play that will keep you busy. 
it's more complicated than the other harvest moon games but I like the mechanics more in it than the others.


----------



## JCnator (Sep 6, 2015)

Is this a recommendation thread or simply listing the games I currently own? I'm pretty sure the topic creator meant the latter. The games I put in bold are the ones I would easily recommend for anyone to at least try playing.




Spoiler



*Wii U*


Batman: Arkham City Amored Edition
*Captain Toad: Treasure Tracker*
Darksiders II
Donkey Kong Country: Tropical Freeze
Game & Wario
Hyrule Warriors
Kirby and the Rainbow Curse
*The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker HD*
*Mario Kart 8*
*New Super Mario Bros. U*
*Nintendo Land*
Pac-Man and the Ghostly Adventures
*Pikmin 3*
*Rayman Legends*
Scribblenauts Unlimited
Sonic Lost World
*Splatoon*
*Super Mario 3D World*
*Super Smash Bros. for Wii U*
*The Wonderful 101*
*Super Mario Maker* (pre-purchased)


*Child of Light*
Dr. Luigi
The Fall
*Guacamelee! Super Turbo Championship Edition*
NES Remix
NES Remix 2
OlliOlli
*Pushmo World*
*Shantae and the Pirate's Curse*
*Shovel Knight*
Stealth Inc 2
*SteamWorld Dig*
Toki Tori
Toki Tori 2

*3DS*


2x *Animal Crossing: New Leaf*
*Bravely Default*
*E.X. Troopers* (Japan-only exclusive)
2x Fantasy Life
*Fire Emblem: Awakening*
*Kid Icarus: Uprising*
*Kirby: Triple Deluxe*
*The Legend of Zelda: A Link Between Worlds*
*The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask 3D*
*The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D*
*Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon*
2x *Mario & Luigi: Dream Team*
*Mario Golf: World Tour*
*Mario Kart 7*
Mario Party: Island Tour
*Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate*
New Super Mario Bros. 2
Paper Mario: Sticker Star
Pok?mon Mystery Dungeon: Gates to Infinity
*Puyo Puyo Tetris* (Japan-only exclusive)
*Super Mario 3D Land*
*Super Smash Bros.*
Tomodachi Life
*Xenoblade Chronicles 3D* (New 3DS exclusive title)
Yoshi's New Island


3D Classics ExciteBike
*3D Classics Kid Icarus*
*3D Classics Kirby's Adventure*
3D Classics: TwinBee
3D Galaxy Force II
*3D Shinobi III: Return of the Ninja Master*
*3D Streets of Rage*
3D Super Hang-On
*Azure Striker Gunvolt*
*Crashmo*
*Mighty Switch Force!*
Moon Chronicles Episode 1
*Pushmo*
*3D Sonic the Hedgehog*
VVVVVV
Woah Dave!




With that many games I owned for both 3DS and Wii U, I can safely assure that these consoles have a lot of fantastic games, especially when you broaden your tastes on video games and do your homework.


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 7, 2015)

For 3ds I have ACNL, MK7, Super Mario Tennis, Super Mario Island Adventure, Pokemon Rumble Blast, Smash Bros 4, and 3D world

Wii U I have MK8, Smash Bros 4, Super Mario World, and Super Luigi World.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 7, 2015)

Too many to name, unfortunately... :/


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 7, 2015)

*Wii U*

- Smash Bros. Wii U
- Mario Kart 8
- Super Mario Bros. U
- Wind Waker HD
- Splatoon
- Hyrule Warriors
- Monster Hunter 3
- Mario and Sonic at the 2014 Sochi Winter Olympic Games

*3DS*

- Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate
- Story of Seasons
- Pokemon Y
- Smash Bros. 3DS
- Animal Crossing New Leaf
- Pokemon Omega Ruby


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 7, 2015)

Wii U
SSB4
NSMW 2
Nintendo Land

3DS
Mario Kart 7
Kid Icarus: Uprising
Luigi's Mansion
AC:NL
OoT 3D
Mario & Luigi's Dream Team
Pokemon X
Sonic: Lost Worlds
The Legend of Zelda: A Link Between Worlds
Tomodachi Life
Kirby: Triple Deluxe
Pokemon Alpha Saphire


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 7, 2015)

Okay, here's the ones I have:



Spoiler: Wii U:



Mario Party 10
Sonic and Sega All Stars Racing Transformed
Super Smash Bros. Wii U
Sonic Boom: Rise of Lyric
Mario and Sonic at the Sochi 2014 Winter Olympic Games
Donkey Kong Country Tropical Freeze
Scribblenauts Unlimited
Hyrule Warriors
Mario Kart 8
Sonic Lost World
Nintendo Land
The Legend of Zelda Wind Waker HD
New Super Luigi U
Pikmin 3
Super Mario 3D World
Captain Toad: Treasure Tracker
New Super Mario Bros U
Just Dance 2015





Spoiler: 3DS:



Xenoblade Chronicles 3D
Kid Icarus Uprising
Bravely Default
The Legend of Zelda Majora's Mask 3D
The Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time 3D
Mario and Luigi: Dream Team
Pokemon: Rumble Blast
Pokemon Omega Ruby
Mario Kart 7
Super Smash Bros 3DS
Super Monkeyball 3D
Kirby Triple Deluxe
Pokemon Y
Donkey Kong Country Returns 3D
The Legend of Zelda: A Link Between Worlds
Mario Tennis Open
Mario Golf World Tour
Pokemon X
Yoshi's New Island
Mario Party Island Tour
Paper Mario: Sticker Star
New Super Mario Bros. 2
Pokemon Alpha Sapphire
Animal Crossing New Leaf
Super Mario 3D Land
Pokemon Mystery Dungeon Gates to Infinity
Star Fox64 3D:





Spoiler: Non-3D Pokemon Games:



Pokemon Diamond
Pokemon Pearl
Pokemon Platinum
Pokemon Heartgold
Pokemon Soulsilver
Pokemon Black
Pokemon White
Pokemon Black 2
Pokemon White 2
Pokemon Mystery Dungeon Explorers of Sky
Pokemon Conquest
Pokemon Rumble Blast
Pokemon Ranger
Pokemon Ranger: Shadows of Almia
Pokemon Ranger: Guardian Signs





Spoiler: And here's the ones I plan on getting (Not released yet):



Super Mario Maker Wii U
Xenoblade Chronicles X
Yoshi's Wooly World
Pokemon Super Mystery Dungeon
Star Fox Zero
Mario Tennis Ultra Smash
Fire Emblem: Fates




*pants heavily* I told you.... It was too long of a--..... of a list..... *passes out* (And that's not even including my Wii or regular DS games)


----------



## piichinu (Sep 7, 2015)

wii u
- some mario game, nsmbu? who knows
- sm3dw
- captain toad treasure tracker
- wind waker
- hyrule warriors
- ssb4
- splatoon
- mario kart 8
- some vc games i cant remember
- probably more

3ds
- pokemon x
- fe: awakening
- ssb4
- albw
- 4 swords
- acnl
- majoras mask
- and some unimportant ones i cant remember


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 7, 2015)

*Nintendo 3DS (in the order I got them):*
- The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D
- Professor Layton and the Miracle Mask
- Animal Crossing: New Leaf
- Pok?mon X
- Professor Layton and the Azran Legacy
- Tomodachi Life
- Fire Emblem Awakening

*Nintendo Wii U (in some random order):*
- Nintendo Land
- New Super Mario Bros. U
- Sonic and All-Stars Racing
- The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker HD
- Disney Infinity
- Captain Toad: Treasure Tracker
- Mario Kart 8
- Super Smash Bros. for Wii U


----------



## Boccages (Sep 7, 2015)

I have sold my 3DS and then my 2DS once I grew bored with Animal Crossing: New Leaf.

My Wii U is my go-to platform of choice though. In *bold* are titles I really, really liked. If the title has been strikedthrough, I didn't like it and most likely erased it or sold it off. Some games I played a lot but sold them off once I got through them.


*ZombiU
[*]The Legend of Zelda: the Wind Waker HD
[*]Super Smash Bros. for Wii U
[*]Captain Toad: Treasure Tracker
[*]Mario Kart 8
[*]Wii Party U*
Nintendo Land
Watchdogs
*Chariot
[*]The Fall*
Guacamelee
Sportsball
Stealth Inc. 2
Lone Survivor: Director's Cut
Flowerworks
Child of Light
Super Street Fighter II
Final Fight 2
Final Fight 3
The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past
Super Mario Bros. 2
*Harvest Moon: Friends of Mineral Town*
The Legend of Zelda: the Minish Cap
Super Metroid
Another World: 20th Anniversary Edition
Armillo
Ittle Dew
*Scram Kitty and His Buddy on Rails*
OlliOlli
Shovel Knight
Scribblenauts Unlimited
Little Inferno
The Mysterious Cities of Gold: Secret Paths
*Unepic*
Trine 2: Director's Cut
Tengami
Dr. Luigi
Assassin's Creed III (sold)
*Assassin's Creed IV (sold)*
*Injustice: Gods Among Us (sold)*
New Super Mario U (sold)
Super Mario 3D World (sold)
Tekken Tag Tournament 2: Wii U Edition (sold)
Splatoon (sold)

Oh dude. Unepic I think is the Nindie title I played to the most. Man this is such a good game.


----------



## Loriii (Sep 8, 2015)

I'm still missing a lot of games that I want but yeah.. 



Spoiler



*3DS*

Ace Combat: Assault Horizon Legacy
Adventure Time: Hey Ice King! Why'd you steal our garbage? (Collector's Edition)
Animal Crossing: New Leaf (2 physical copies + 2 pre-installed in LE bundles)
Art Academy: Lessons for Everyone
Asphalt 3D
Bit Trip Saga
Blazblue Continuum Shift II
Brain Age: Concentration Training
Bravely Default (Collector's Edition)
Bust-A-Move Universe
Castlevania Lords of Shadow: Mirror of Fate
Cave Story 3D (with slipcase)
Centipede Infestation
Code of Princess (first print x2)
Cooking Mama 4: Kitchen Magic
Crosswords Plus
Crush 3D 
Dead or Alive: Dimensions
Disney's Epic Mickey: Power of Illusion
Disney's Magical World
Doctor Lautrec and the Forgotten Knights
Donkey Kong Country Returns 3D
Dream Trigger
Driver Renegade
Dual Pen Sports
Etrian Odyssey IV: Legends of the Titan (first print)
Fantasy Life
Fire Emblem: Awakening (physical copy + pre-installed copy in the limited ed. bundle)
Frogger 3D
Gabrielle's Ghostly Groove 3D
Harvest Moon 3D: The Tale of Two Towns
Harvest Moon 3D: A New Beginning
Heroes of Ruin
James Noir's Hollywood Crimes
Kid Icarus: Uprising
Kingdom Hearts: Dream Drop Distance (Mark of Mastery Edition)
Kirby Triple Deluxe
Lego Batman 2 DC Super Heroes
Lego Chima: The Laval's Journey
Lego City Undercover: The Chase Begins
Lego Harry Potter
Lego Lord of the Rings
Lego Pirates of the Caribbean
Lego Star Wars III
Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon
Mario & Luigi: Dream Team (physical copy + pre-installed in the LE bundle)
Mario & Sonic at the London Olympic Games
Mario Kart 7
Mario Tennis Open
New Super Mario Bros. 2
Super Mario 3D Land
Paper Mario: Sticker Star
Metal Gear Solid: Snake Eater 3D
Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate
Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate (Collector's Edition + pre-installed copy in new XL bundle)
Nano Assault
Naruto: Powerful Shippuden
Need for Speed: The Run
Nintendogs + Cats: French Bulldog and New Friends (+ Golden Retriever and Toy Poodle ; 3 copies lol)
Pac-Man & Galaga Dimensions
Persona Q (The Wild Cards Premium Edition)
Pilotwings Resort
Project X Zone (Limited Edition x2)
Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Gates to Infinity
Pokemon: Omega Ruby
Pokemon Rumble Blast
Pokemon X
Professor Layton and the Miracle Mask
Professor Layton and the Azran Legacy
Professor Layton VS Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney
Rayman 3D
Rayman Origins
Resident Evil: Revelations
Resident Evil: The Mercenaries 3D
Rhythm Thief and the Emperor's Treasure
Ridge Racer 3D
Samurai Warriors: Chronicles
Scribblenauts Unlimited
Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor Overclocked
Shin Megami Tensei Devil Summoner: Soul Hackers (first print)
Shin Megami Tensei IV (first print)
Shinobi
Sonic Generations
Spirit Camera: The Cursed Memoir
Starfox 64 3D
Steel Diver
Style Savvy: Trendsetters
Super Monkey Ball 3D
Super Smash Bros. 3DS (digital)
Super Street Fighter IV 3D Edition
Tales of the Abyss
Tekken 3D 
Tetris Axis
Theatrhythm Final Fantasy
Theatrhythm Final Fantasy Curtain Call (Collector's Edition)
The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask
The Legend of Zelda: A Link between Worlds (physical copy + pre-installed in the LE bundle)
Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon: Shadow Wars
Splinter Cell 3D
Tomodachi Life
Transformers Prime
Virtue's Last Reward

*I think I have about 20+ more exclusive digital titles from eShop


*Wii U*

Batman Arkham City: Armored Edition
Bayonetta 2
Captain Toad: Treasure Tracker
Darksiders II 
Donkey Kong Country: Tropical Freeze
Hyrule Warriors
Injustice: Gods Among Us
Lego City Undercover
Mario Kart 8
Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate
Need for Speed Most Wanted
New Super Mario Bros. U
New Super Luigi U
Ninja Gaiden 3: Razor's Edge
Nintendo Land
Pikmin 3
Rayman Legends
Resident Evil: Revelations
Scribblenauts: Unlimited
Sing Party
Splatoon
Sonic All-Stars Racing Transformed
Super Mario 3D World
Super Smash Bros. Wii U (controller bundle)
Tekken Tag Tournament 2: Wii U Edition
The Amazing Spider-Man
The Legend of Zelda: The Windwaker HD (physical copy + LE bundle)
Transformers Prime
Warriors Orochi 3 Hyper
Zombi U


----------



## Megan. (Sep 8, 2015)

3DS
Animal Crossing: New Leaf
Fantasy Life
Pokemon X
Pokemon Alpha Sapphire
Tomodachi Life
Senran Kagura Burst
Super Mario 3D Land
Hatsune Miku Project Mirai DX (waiting for it to be released)

Wii U
Splatoon
Captain Toad: Treasure Tracker
Mario Kart 8
Yoshi's Woolly World
Super Smash Bros (sold)


----------



## matt (Sep 8, 2015)

*3DS*
Tomodachi Life
Rayman 3D 
Fantasy Life
Bit Trip Saga
Mario Kart 7
Pokemon Y
Pilotwings Resort
New super Mario Bros 2
Pokemon alpha sapphire with steelbook
Legend of Zelda a link between worlds
Ocarina of time
Majoras mask
AC new leaf
Super Smash bros
Professor Layton vs Pheonix wright ace attorney
Azra legacy
Miracle mask
Pokemon rumble world
Pheonix wright ace attorney dual destinies
Dreamworld dig
Pokemon shuffle


*Wii U*
Mario kart 8
Splatoon

*Virtual Console*
Earthbound
Super Mario Bros duluxe
Some other Mario thing
Kirby game 
Wrecking crew
City connection
3D outrun
Legend of Zelda oracle of ages


----------



## meelz_xo (Sep 8, 2015)

For 3DS, I have ANCL and the Madagascar 3 and The Croods bundle but I never play them - I have them because they came in a little discount bundle when I bought the 3DS and ANCL. 

For Wii U, we have a tonne of games like Just Dance, Mario Cart etc etc. They're all downstairs but I'm too lazy to check >.<


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 8, 2015)

Role said:


> I'm still missing a lot of games that I want but yeah..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Woah!  Is that all the games you own!?  Man, and I thought my list was big, XD...


----------



## Boccages (Sep 9, 2015)

I am quite surprised by the very few indie titles in your lists. Comon people ! Nindies need you


----------



## pokedude729 (Sep 9, 2015)

* Wii U *
Earthbound
Super Metroid
Hyrule Warriors
Mario Kart 8
Splatoon
Super Mario 3d world
Wind Waker HD

* 3DS *
Super Mario 3D Land
New Super Mario Bros 2
Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon
Kid Icarus Uprising
Tomodatchi Life
Majora's Mask 3D
Mario & Luigi: Dream Team
Kirby Triple Deluxe
A Link between Worlds
Pokemon Omega Ruby
Pokemon X
New Leaf


----------



## JasonBurrows (Sep 10, 2015)

*Nintendo Wii U Games*

1. New Super Mario Bros.
2. Sonic and All-Stars Racing Transformed
3. Disney?s Epic Mickey 2: The Power of Two
4. Tekken Tag Tournament 2
5. Nintendo Land
6. New Super Luigi U
7. Pikmin 3
8. Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker HD
9. Sonic Lost World
10. Super Mario 3D World
11. Scribblenaut?s Unlimited
12. Rayman Legends
13. Donkey Kong Country: Tropical Freeze
14. Mario Kart 8
15. Hyrule Warriors
16. Super Smash Bros. Wii U
17. Captain Toad: Treasure Tracker
18. Mario Party 10
19. Kirby and the Rainbow Paintbrush
20. Splatoon
21. Yoshi's Woolly World
22. Legend of Kay - Anniversary

*Pre-Ordered Nintendo Wii U Games*

Super Mario Maker
Project Zero: Maiden of Black Water
Rodea the Sky Soldier Wii U Limited Edition + Wii Edition

*Nintendo 3DS Games*

Nintendo 3DS Games:

1. Super Street Fighter IV: 3D Edition
2. Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time 3D
3. Super Mario 3D Land
4. Sonic Generations
5. Mario Kart 7
6. The Sims 3
7. Super Pok?mon Rumble
8. Kid Icarus: Uprising
9. Mario Tennis Open
10. New Super Mario Bros. 2
11. Paper Mario Sticker Star
12. Luigi?s Mansion 2
13. Donkey Kong Country Returns 3D
14. Animal Crossing New Leaf
15. Mario and Luigi: Dream Team Bros.
16. Pok?mon X
17. Pok?mon Y
18. Harvest Moon 3D: A New Beginning
19. Sonic Lost World
20. Legend of Zelda: A Link Between Worlds
21. Scribblenaut?s Unlimited
22. Mario Party: Island Tour
23. Yoshi?s New Island
24. Mario Golf World Tour
25. Hometown Story
26. Fantasy Life
27. Kirby Triple Deluxe
28. Tomodachi Life
29. Pok?mon Omega Ruby
30. Pok?mon Alpha Sapphire
31. Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask 3D
32. Puzzles and Dragons Z + Puzzles and Dragons: Super Mario Bros. Edition
33. Code Name: S.T.E.A.M
34. Harvest Moon 3D: The Lost Valley

*Pre-Ordered Nintendo 3DS Games*

Animal Crossing: Happy Home Designer
Legend of Zelda: Tri-Force Heroes
Chibi-Robo! Zip Lash
Rodea the Sky Soldier 3DS Limited Edition


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Sep 12, 2015)

Wii U
Mario Kart 8 
Splatoon
SSB4
(IDK Where i left Nintendo Land :v)
3DS
Mario Kart 7
Super Mario 3D Land
ACNL 
Pokemon Omega Ruby
And a r4 ds game card (pls dont hate me TT TT)


----------



## jvgsjeff (Sep 12, 2015)

For 3DS, I have:
Animal Crossing: New Leaf
Disney Magical World
Legend of Zelda: Link Between Worlds
Picross e
Picross e2
Theatrhythm Final Fantasy
Tomodachi Life

For Wii U:
Batman: Arkham City: Armored Edition
Batman: Arkham Origins
Donkey Kong Country: Tropical Freeze
Dr. Luigi
Legend of Zelda: Wind Waker HD
Mario Kart 8
Nano Assault Neo
NES Remix Pack
New Super Mario Bros. U
Pikmin 3
Scribblenauts Unlimited
Splatoon
Super Mario 3D World


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 13, 2015)

3ds: ACNL, Super Mario 3d land, Starfox 64 3d, Link between Worlds, Pokemon x, Mario Kart 7, New Super Mario 2
Wii U: Smash Bros, Mario Maker, Splatoon, Mario 3d World, New Super Mario, Mario Kart 8, Donkey Kong Tropical Freeze, Toad


----------



## Klave (Sep 13, 2015)

*Wii U games:*
-The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker
-Splatoon
-Pikmin 3
-Super Smash Bros Wii U
-The Wonderful 101
-Super Mario 3D World
-Mario Kart 8

Which is actually a lot considering that I got the console only a few months ago. But I found a couple deals and had a lot of store credit from trading in a whole bunch of older games and some other stuff.

*3DS games:*
-Animal Crossing New Leaf
-Ace Attorney Trilogy
-Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney Dual Destinies
-Pokemon X
-Pokemon Omega Ruby
-Super Pokemon Rumble (I traded in Pokemon Mystery Dungeon Gates to Infinity)
-Super Mario 3D Land
-Mario Kart 7
-Luigi's Mansion 2
-Fire Emblem Awakening
-Super Smash Bros 3DS
-The Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time
-The Legend of Zelda Majora's Mask
-The Legend of Zelda A Link Between Worlds
-Kid Icarus Uprising

And I think that's it... 
I've had my 3DS for a while and it is a really awesome console for its games; I get a lot of usage from it.


----------



## bloomwaker (Sep 14, 2015)

*3DS*
* Animal Crossing: New Leaf
* Bravely Default
* Devil Survivor 2: Record Breaker
* Fantasy Life
* Fire Emblem: Awakening
* The Legend of Zelda: A Link Between Worlds
* The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask 3D
* The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D
* Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate
* Persona Q
* Pokemon Alpha Sapphire
* Pokemon X
* Professor Layton vs. Phoenix Wright 
* Rune Factory 4
* Shin Megami Tensei IV
* Super Smash Brothers for 3DS
* Xenoblade Chronicles 3D

*WiiU*
I just recently got my WiiU, when Splatoon came out, so I don't have many games for it: 

* Bayonetta (the one that contains the discs for both 1 and 2)
* Splatoon
* Super Smash Brothers for WiiU

*Soon to have: *
* Animal Crossing: Happy Home Designer
* Chibi Robo Zip Lash
* Yoshi's Woolly World 
* The Legend of Zelda: Triforce Heroes


----------



## Yoshisaur (Sep 14, 2015)

I don't have a Wii U RIP my bank account

For 3DS I have:
MK7
ACNL
New Super Mario Bros 2
Mario 3D Land
Kirby Triple Deluxe 

I'm gonna get Luigi's Mansion next I think


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 15, 2015)

3DS

Fire Emblem Awakening
Pokemon X
Pokemon Alpha Sapphire
Mario Kart 7
Story of Seasons
Kirby Triple Deluxe
Luigi's Mansion Dark Moon
Animal Crossing New Leaf

It's pretty small but it's solid and I recommend any of the games listed.


----------



## Loriii (Sep 17, 2015)

Ryu said:


> Woah!  Is that all the games you own!?  Man, and I thought my list was big, XD...



Yeah, but I only played/finished less than half of them. They're mostly for collection and your list is really awesome! I mean your Pokemon collection is big XD


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 18, 2015)

Role said:


> Yeah, but I only played/finished less than half of them. They're mostly for collection and your list is really awesome! I mean your Pokemon collection is big XD




Well thank you!  And yeah, I haven't beat less than half my current Wii U games, but I have beaten almost all of the Pokemon ones....


----------



## maexing (Sep 21, 2015)

Wii U- Mario Kart 8, Smash Bros, Nintendo Land, Wind Waker HD, and Splatoon (sold Mario 3D World and Hyrule Warriors)
3DS- Majora's Mask 3D, Ocarina of Time 3D, ACNL, Mario 3D Land, Pokemon Omega Ruby, Smash Bros, soon to be Happy Home Designer (sold Mario Kart)
and a few random DS games that work only half of the time because my dog chewed them and I can't sell those. I also have Twilight Princess and Mario Galaxy that I quite enjoy on the Wii U.


----------



## LilyACNL (Sep 21, 2015)

Waaayyy too many to name. I grew up with 5 siblings, they all played and collected so many games- would also buy the bargain deal ones- and of course I had so many consoles and old ones oh the memories.


----------



## SoraSmiles (Sep 22, 2015)

WII U
Super Smash Bros
Wario Ware Inc
Mario Kart 8
Super Mario Bros (with super luigi)
Just Dance 2014 (getting 2016 in oct)


3DS
(just sold a bunch so to help pay for my ACHHD coverplate DS bundle)

Pokemon Black and White (1 and 2) adding these since I got them after my 3ds lol
Paper Mario Sticker Star
Harvest Moon: Tale of two towns
Kindgom hearts dream drop distance
Animal crossing new leaf
Super mario 3d land
and some others Im forgetting but to lazy to go upstairs for haha


----------



## GalacticGhost (Sep 23, 2015)

*3DS*
- Animal Crossing: New Leaf
- Tomodachi Life
- Sonic Lost World
- The Sims 3 Pets
- New Super Mario Bros. 2
- Luigi's Mansion 2
- Mario Kart 7
- Pokemon Y

*Wii U*
- Super Smash Bros for Wii U
- Mario Kart 8

oMG I HAVE SO MANY WII U GAMES


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 25, 2015)

I now own Happy Home Designer! <3 (like most people here, lol)


----------



## Aria Nook Violet (Sep 25, 2015)

3ds
The legend of zelda: majora mask
The legend of zelda: ocarina of time
Animal crossing new leaf
Fire emblem awakening
Pokemon Omega Ruby
Tomodachi life
Luigi's Mansion 2

Wii U
Mario Kart 8
Hyrule warriors
Splatoon
The legend of zelda: Wind Waker


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 26, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> I now own Happy Home Designer! <3 (like most people here, lol)




I have Happy Home Designer too now!


----------



## Soigne (Sep 27, 2015)

I only have a 3DS (don't even actually have it yet, but tomorrow !!) so my collection is small:

- Animal Crossing: New Leaf
- Animal Crossing: Happy Home Designer
- Fire Emblem: Awakening

Next, I think I'm going to buy Pok?mon Alpha Sapphire or Fantasy Life.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Sep 27, 2015)

3DS is my life; Wii U can just go sit in a corner.

Kid Icarus Uprising
Animal Crossing New Leaf
Pokemon Y
Pokemon Omega Ruby
Fire Emblem Awakening
Final Fantasy Theatrhythm
Final Fantasy Curtain Call
Kingdom Hearts Dream Drop Distance
Bravely Default
Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time
Legend of Zelda Majora's Mask
Story of Seasons


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 27, 2015)

My list is the smallest of everyone's here.

*3DSXL:*
Animal Crossing: New Leaf
Rune Factory 4
Pokemon Y

*Wii U:*
I don't have one.......

To make up for it, I have a ton of XBOX 360 and DS games that I still play a lot.  I have like 50 ds games...... ;-; hoarding confirmed


----------



## JellyLu (Sep 29, 2015)

*3DS/DS:*
Pokemon Black
Pokemon White 2
Pokemon Heart Gold
Pokemon Soul Silver
Pokemon Y
Pokemon Alpha Sapphire
Pokemon Rumble
Pokemon Mystery Dungeon Explorers of Time/Sky
Animal Crossing New Leaf
Animal Crossing HHD
Zelda Ocarina of Time
Super Mario 3D Land
Scribblenauts Unlimited
Kid Icarus Uprising
Kingdom Hearts 3D: Dream Drop Distance
Spyro (not sure which one though)
and a bunch more like Brain Age, Cookie and Cream, Vision Test, Nintendogs Dalmatian, Tigerz, etc. I have a whole crate so it's hard to remember all of them ;; I know it's been out for a while but I realllly want to get Tomodachi Life ;;


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 29, 2015)

i don't have a wii u because they're expensive ):

for 3ds i have acnl (2 copies), pok?mon alpha sapphire and legend of zelda: ocarina of time 3D


----------



## okaimii (Sep 29, 2015)

I don't have a Wii U.

3DS Games:

-Pokemon Y
-Pokemon Alpha Sapphire
-Kingdom Hearts: Dream Drop Distance
-Fantasy Life
-Super Smash Bros.
-Super Mario Bros. 2
-Spirit Camera
-Tomodachi Life
-Rune Factory 4
-Scribblenauts Unlimited 
-The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
-Fire Emblem: Awakening
-Attack of The Friday Monsters!
-HarmoKnight
-Pokemon Shuffle


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 29, 2015)

I don't have a Wii U. But I have Pok?mon Alpha Sapphire, Persona Q: Shadow of the Labyrinth, Animal Crossing and Ghost Recon: Shadow Wars as 3ds games.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 30, 2015)

okaimii said:


> I don't have a Wii U.
> 
> 3DS Games:
> 
> ...




You may not have a Wii U, but that's a lot of 3DS games!


----------



## Moose716 (Oct 6, 2015)

Pokemon x, Pokemon Omega Ruby, Pokemon Alpha Saphire,Acnl, and Super Smash


----------



## Envy (Oct 6, 2015)

*Nintendo 3DS:*
The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D
Mario Kart 7
Paper Mario Sticker Star
Super Mario 3D Land
Kingdom Hearts 3D: Dream Drop Distance
Fire Emblem Awakening
Animal Crossing New Leaf
Pokemon X
Super Smash Bros. for 3DS
Pokemon Omega Ruby
Luigi's Mansion Dark Moon
The Legend of Zelda: A Link Between Worlds
The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask 3D
Animal Crossing Happy Home Designer

*Wii U:*
New Super Mario Bros. U (bundled)
Super Mario 3D World
Mario Kart 8
The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker HD (free with Mario Kart 8)
Super Smash Bros. for Wii U


----------



## Halloqueen (Oct 7, 2015)

3DS Games:
Animal Crossing New Leaf
Fire Emblem Awakening 
Luigi's Mansion Dark Moon
Mario Golf World Tour (thinking about selling it because I'm really awful at it)
Mario Kart 7
Pokemon Alpha Sapphire
Pokemon Dream Radar
Pokemon Omega Ruby
Pokemon X
Pokemon Y
Shantae
Super Smash Bros. for Nintendo 3DS  (thinking about selling it because the 3DS is not built for this and I only got it for early Mewtwo)
The Legend of Zelda Four Swords Adventure
The Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time 3D



Wii U Games:
EarthBound
Fire Emblem 
Mario Kart 8
Metroid Prime Trilogy
New Super Mario Bros. U
Nintendo Land (I think?)
Shantae and the Pirate's Curse
Super Mario 3D World
Super Smash Bros. for Wii U
Tekken Tag Tournament 2


----------



## Bui (Oct 7, 2015)

Spoiler: Wii U



Super Mario Maker
Super Mario 3D World
New Super Mario Bros U/New Super Luigi U
Nintendo Land
Wind Waker HD
Super Smash Bros
Pikmin 3
Game and Wario
Wii Party U

Amiibo Tap
Animal Crossing Plaza
The Fall
Guacamelee! Super Turbo Championship Edition
Stealth Inc 2: A Game of Clones
OlliOlli
BIT.Trip Runner 2
Sportsball
SteamWorld Dig
Dragon Fantasy: The Volumes of Westeria

Yoshi's Island (Super Mario Advance)
Zelda 2: The Adventure of Link
Kid Icarus
Earthbound





Spoiler: 3DS






Spoiler: Physical/Digital Games



Animal Crossing: New Leaf x2
Pokemon Omega Ruby
Pokemon X
Pokemon Y
Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon
Mario Kart 7
Tomodachi Life
doodle jump adventures
Donkey Kong Country Returns 3D
Fantasy Life





Spoiler: Eshop Games



Colors! 3D
Pokedex 3D
Darts Up 3D
Pokemon Bank/Transporter
Pokemon Dream Radar
Pokemon Battle Trozei
Pokemon Shuffle
Pokemon Rumble World
Steel Diver Sub Wars
Flipnote Studio 3D
Bird Mania Christmas 3D
SpeedX 3D Hyper Edition
SkyPeace
Tokyo Crash Mobs
Mighty Switch Force
Gunman Clive
Moon Chronicles (Episode 1)
Woah Dave!





Spoiler: Virtual Console



Donkey Kong (GB)
Super Mario Land
Super Mario Land 2: 6 Golden Coins
Wario Land
Wario Land 2
Mario's Picross
Kirby's Dream Land
Zelda: Link's Awakening DX
Zelda: Oracle of Ages
Metroid
Super Mario Bros 3
Summer Carnival '92 RECCA
3D Sonic the Hedgehog
Sonic the Hedgehog: Triple Trouble
3D Classics: ExciteBike





Spoiler: DSiWare



Bird & Beans
Bookworm
Art Academy: First Semester
Art Academy: Second Semester
Plants vs. Zombies
101 Pinball World
Zelda Four Swords Anniversary Edition


----------



## Waterpulse (Oct 9, 2015)

3DS games:

Pokemon X
Pokemon Y
Pokemon Omega Ruby
Pokemon Alpha Sapphire
Animal Crossing New Leaf
Animal Crossing Happy Home Designer
Super Smash Bros.
Super Mario Bros 2.
Mario Kart 7
The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask 3D
Xenoblade Chronicles
Pokemon Shuffle

Wii U games:

Splatoon
Mario Kart 8
Super Smash Bros.
Hyrule Warriors
Captain Toad: Treasure Tracker
Bayonetta 2


----------



## aericell (Oct 12, 2015)

I don't have a Wii U and I only have a few games for my 3DS, especially since Animal Crossing is the only one I really play. Other than that I have Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Gates to Infinity and Mario & Luigi Dream Team


----------

